# Baker21's Superb - 'Low and Snow'...



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well I had planned to spend some time giving the Superb some TLC this weekend, as I am sure many of you aware, no chance there with the current weather conditions so I just thought I would post up some images that I snapped.........:thumb:

The Superb has been with me for 7 years now, 236k and touch wood, still going strong being used as my daily completing around a 70 mile trip each day.

A daily to me means a daily that you can drive, it's challenging but the 'snow plough' just about made it home:














































And finally the view from it's home:










Here's hoping this white stuff disappears soon so we can all get back to our OCD tendancies........:wave:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great pics mate :thumb:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Awesome pics and a superb motor! :lol:

So good to hear cars can still be that reliable... :driver:

Cheers,
Ste


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

samuir1974 said:


> Awesome pics and a superb motor! :lol:
> 
> So good to hear cars can still be that reliable... :driver:
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy and I hope all is well with you.......

I think that driving like 'Miss Daisy' helps.........:driver:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Impressive!


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

Looking good in its snow plough role


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

I hated my low car  couldn't drive it anywhere in the snow so thumbs up to you for doing it 

Last pic looks awesome


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

So you have left your current job and become a retro white wall snow plough driver I see ..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dooka said:


> So you have left your current job and become a retro white wall snow plough driver I see ..


I think I would prefer to come and work for you buddy.......


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

bless her rubber tyres :thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great pics. good to hear some of today's cars can still last the distance with that sort of mileage.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

nice motor man. Pics look great.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Saw this on facebook and it made me chuckle then.

I guessing it was parked 'expertly slid' from how the front wheel is sitting compared to the tyre track.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great pics fella and the car is still looking good


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Soul Hudson said:


> Saw this on facebook and it made me chuckle then.
> 
> I guessing it was parked 'expertly slid' from how the front wheel is sitting compared to the tyre track.


Nah, I drove forwards and then reversed 

The other half doesn't like me messing up the snow.........


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

I did think that, but not till after I hit post with my 'thumb'.


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

i really like these, and your's looks perfect, not over the top, just spot on!


----------



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

Great pictures. I can't wait for the snow to sod off too, although I detailed a new golf Gti in this weather last monday and Tuesday, pretty cold  ill be doing a write up soon! .*****. off edition38 by the way


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great pics mate:thumb::argie:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks better when it's dirty:wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> Looks better when it's dirty:wave:


Steady


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Great pics!

Expecting a decent amount of snow fall here tomorrow, can't wait!! It's just been teasing me, 1/4" if that which has disappeared in hours. 

I'm not that optimistic of it being that heavy though or else I'd be out there putting some weight in the boot to aid traction...


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Great photo's, looking forward to seeing some detailed one's :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I've got a real soft spot for these! and this one is set-up perfectly 

looking good


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dandam said:


> Great photo's, looking forward to seeing some detailed one's :thumb:


Here is a thread from some time ago:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=249135

:thumb:


----------



## stu1027 (Jan 15, 2010)

What has it cost you to run?


Sent from my brain.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

stu1027 said:


> What has it cost you to run?
> 
> Sent from my brain.


In relation to maintenance costs or fuel?


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

I still like this car even when it's dirty lol


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Great pictures Simon, bet it was fun in the snow with those tyres.

Mines been sitting all clean in the studio, be a shame to take it out tomorrow.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Great pictures Simon, bet it was fun in the snow with those tyres.
> 
> Mines been sitting all clean in the studio, be a shame to take it out tomorrow.


Cheers Rob, it's always a challenge but it's doable.......

One day I may be lucky enough to have a set up like yourself but until then I will just have to keep on top of the cleanliness as best as possible........

I have to say that yours does look great now with all the little details attended too.........:argie::thumb:


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Will you be using SNOW foam.......................


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Top Gear Dog said:


> Will you be using SNOW foam.......................


Judging by the current state of it now the snow has cleared, I think it's highly likely............:thumb:


----------

